# Hey



## Edrick (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey well I'm new here clearly 

My names Ricky and I'm the Technical Director for our Tech Group.

I'm still in High School (Senior Year) and I'm going to college next year to Wentworth for Computer Network & Information Systems. Which although not related to this field but I cover a broad range of things. I own my own company where I do Networking, PC Repair, Mac Repair, Cable Installation, Network Installation, Video Editing, and Technical Work for theater.

We're in a brand new state of the art facility as our highschool was just built 70+ Million dollars. I'll put up some pictures of our setup in the next few days so you can all check it out. While in boston studying my major I plan to work at theaters there to get more experience as that's what I intend on going into. 

I was asked by our Music Director last year (first year at the local highschool in the old building) to put together and direct a group of students to run our new theater, as I operated the sound board in our 'gheto' theater at the time. So I train and direct a group of 5 people which most of the stuff I've learned is self taught and from a limited 2 hour training session with the sound company when they first opened the school.

It's been a battle for me and my crew to get everything up and going as it's a Public School so pretty much we were just given the theater and told to get it working. But that in it's self is another story 

Some general info,

8 Wireless Lav Shure Mics
2 Wireless Handheld Shure Mics
32 Channel Soundcraft GB4 Soundboard

Innovator 600 Series Lighting Console
144 Channels Active
i96 Series Dimming Rack System
WYSIWYG System


----------



## soundlight (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like a nice system that you've got there! I'd love to see pics. However much of a bad rap it gets, that Innovator console is a really nice deal. Looks like you got a whole lot of everything! And a GB4 and all sorts of other toys.

Oh, by the way, Welcome to Controlbooth!


----------



## Edrick (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a short video here of when we were messing with the lighting last week. we had just spent 6 hours gelling all the instruments the day before. well atleast all the onstage instruments now we're doing the catwalk.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XlZDOSmNVdQ

We've changed the booth around as we finally got them to drill holes in our table so we've swapped the sound board / light board around.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

Grr. You people with an actual performance space...


----------



## dvlasak (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth. I'll have to take a look at your video when I get home. Here at the HS that I work at they block everyone from youtube!!

Again, welcome & please ask and answer questions!

Dennis


----------

